# ffmpeg coredumps with -c:v libxvid



## Jay F. Shachter (Jan 4, 2019)

Is ffmpeg supposed to coredump when invoked with -c:v libxvid?  It doesn't on Linuxmint.

I did, of course, update my ports tree (to January 4, 2019) and rebuild multimedia/xvid before rebuilding multimedia/ffmpeg.  It still coredumps.

Thank you in advance for any and all replies.

     jay at m5 dot chicago dot il dot us


----------



## olli@ (Jan 4, 2019)

No, it's not supposed to coredump … I just tried it myself, and it does indeed coredump, too.

I'm sorry I don't know how to fix it, but may I ask why you are using xvid? It is rather old and inefficient.  Nowadays you would use h264 or even h265 codecs (also known as MPEG4 AVC / HEVC, respectively). The xvid codec is a very limited variant of MPEG; it is probably only useful if you have an old hardware player that only supports xvid and can't be updated.

The following settings work well for me to encode with h264:
`-c:v libx264 -preset veryfast -crf 18`
The CRF value (18) is rather conservative. For HD video you can probably use 20 or even 22 to gain some extra compression without noticeable degradation in quality.


----------

